
YouTube has a hidden dark mode - joshfarrant
To enable, do the following:<p>1. Go to YouTube
2. Open the console and enter: document.cookie=&quot;VISITOR_INFO1_LIVE=fPQ4jCL6EiE&quot;
3. Refresh the page
4. You&#x27;ll see the &#x27;dark mode&#x27; option either in the &#x27;...&#x27; menu, or when tapping on your profile picture<p>Credit to igor-stumberger on DN for this.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.designernews.co&#x2F;stories&#x2F;82557
======
ak4789
Read Full Guide Here [http://www.bouncegeek.com/enable-youtube-dark-mode-
chrome/](http://www.bouncegeek.com/enable-youtube-dark-mode-chrome/)

